# HELP! POSSIBLE STOLEN 6 DAY OLD DOELING



## tracyqh (Aug 9, 2010)

Brie, my little doeling is 6 days old and missing from the lot. I let them out around noon today and worked in the barn for about and hour and half. Went out to feed and put them up and she is gone. The other kids are fine. We have searched everywhere. The only logical thing is she was stolen. Ppl were stealing lambs a while back, but I have been home all day. We live close to the road so ppl can get to the barn without us seeing. I'm heartbroken.


----------



## SandStoneStable Farm (Dec 8, 2010)

I'm sorry to hear this and I hope you find her.
I have heard they can squeek into the smallest places imaginable. You have nothing to loose in continuing the search.
I hope you find her.


----------



## iddybit acres (Feb 18, 2011)

So sorry to hear this, i hope you find her soon.


----------



## tracyqh (Aug 9, 2010)

We thought about her sneaking off, but she wouldn't have gone far. I'm just so sad.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I wouldnt count on her not going far -- if she wondered off and got lost she may have layed down in hopes her mom would come find her. 

Also did you check under over turned buckets or the like?


----------



## tracyqh (Aug 9, 2010)

how far do you think she could have gone?


----------



## 4hmama (Jan 9, 2009)

Probably not far...look in and under everything! Mine have even tried to get into the holes of cinder blocks! Good luck finding her...don't give up yet!


----------



## Mon Reve Farm (Jun 25, 2010)

If you have the dam take her with you on your search. If she calls to her the doeling may come out of her hiding spot.

Saying a prayer you find her soon!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I hope she didn't get stolen. It would be really stupid to steal a 6 day old kid. 

Do you have any kind of large birds in the area? I had a magpie come and pick up a nigerian dwarf buckling once and ended up killing it before I could get it. 

Also, if mom isn't frantically calling for the baby then she very well may be sleeping somewhere. They can get into the smallest spaces sometimes.


----------



## tracyqh (Aug 9, 2010)

the doe is not frantic, but we have tore the barn apart!!!! Nothing. It's raining and cold here now. She really needs to be found or returned. We looked for 2 hours, up and down the road, through the fields and surrounding fields. I milked the dam and she hoped on the milkstand like nothing was wrong?! WHERE IS MY BABY?!


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Oh no! Prayers that you find her. ray:


----------



## tracyqh (Aug 9, 2010)

Just went out again. Pitch black out, raining and freezing cold. If she is out there, it doesn't look good. If someone does have her, I hope they are taking care of her and know how.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

That is crazy Im sorry :hug: hope she turns up


----------



## tracyqh (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks. Someone had to have picked her up. She is NO WHERE on this farm. Dam is balling now. Breaks my heart even more. Bad weather coming in too. My stomache is in knots/


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Wow....this is horrible...Ive had a yearling stolen, but NEVER a really young baby....Maybe just MAYBE shes a really good hider, and is hidden somewhere.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

OMG I am so very very sorry  Many thoughts and prayers going your way!


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

That's horrible! Any dogs in the neighborhood that may have been able to get in with the goats? I hope she has wandered off somewhere and not that someone stole her. A 6 day old baby wouldn't be my first choice to steal, but I know it's possible. ray: for your little one to be found soon!


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

I am very sorry! I hope that if someone stole her they are taking good care of her at least. Better than if she wandered off and starved. I hope that you find her!


----------



## tracyqh (Aug 9, 2010)

We looked again last night and this am. Cold winds and rain. We have turned EVERYTHING over and nothing. Who would steal a baby goat, but that is looking like a possibility. If a dog or coyotes would have been around, the whole farm would have been squawing, neighing, maaaing. Nothing. Like nothing had happened. I'm milking the dam out and it's heartbreaking. The not knowing is the worst.


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

I'd start posting ads everywhere, with a reward if necessary. When my buck went missing for 3 days, that's all it took to find him. It is possible she went off somewhere to hide and someone found her. It sounds a lot more plausible than someone stealing a 6 day old kid.


----------



## bleatinghearts (Feb 26, 2010)

I too would be a heart broken. :hug:


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I'm so so sorry... I hope momma has another baby there??? That would be at least some comfort for her.... That's just terrible to hear... I hope someone is taking good care of her at least. - They are so cute and sweet.. who wouldn't? I really hope it was a good samaritan who found her if she somehow wandered off. Best of luck... and I'll pray


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Posting a reward for her return on like CL and flyers even the person who stole her or found her will return her for the reward money. Its just a thought :shrug:


----------



## tracyqh (Aug 9, 2010)

She was a single doeling. Momma is starting to act depressed. I posted a reward on facebook and our local paper has picked it up. So many ppl are looking and we have found nothing. Not a trace. With the weather we had last night, if she was out, my hope dwendles. Keep the prayers coming. My family and I need them.


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

OMG! That is terrible! So sorry you are going threw this. Something is sure to come up.Someone knows something and hopefully they will do the right thing.Prayers being said. Where in Ohio are you located? I'll keep my ears and eyes peeled in case I hear of something


----------



## tracyqh (Aug 9, 2010)

south of Columbus
Thanks


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

Im so sorry you are going through this. I sure hope you find her.


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

I hope you find her. It doesn't sound so good, but maybe she just wandered off.


----------



## quakingcanopy (Feb 22, 2011)

So sorry you are going through this and for your little doeling! I caught someone trying to steal my puppy once. I gave them a new outlook on life I was so upset! I lectured and lectured about what kind of person they must be to steal someone's beloved pet and such. Doubt it made any difference...

So sad what people will do. The only good I can find in this is that she WASN'T found stuck under something in the cold  Keep up posted.


----------



## tracyqh (Aug 9, 2010)

We just filed a Sheriff's report. apparently, we are not the only ppl to end up with baby goats missing. Heartbreaking. Poor Pudding is beside herself now. The only time she doesn't bawl is when I'm milking her. She's giving 1/2 gal per day. If she got another kid, do you think she would take it?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

how awful! 

hope they find the thieves


----------



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

If you haven't noticed anyone strange around your land, what about coyotes, stray dogs, birds of prey, even large cats? 

I have lost cats to bald eagles here. They have even swooped down on 2 month old nigi kids, and Dierks head-butted one- they left the kids alone after that. Foxes and ***** have also gone for my younger goats. Dierks broke through field fence to get that fox out of there, and we shot the **** dead.

If you aren't the only one in the area who has lost a kid, and no one has seen a person of interest- look to natural predation. Do you have a game camera, or anything to see what goes on when you aren't outside?


----------



## VickiH (Sep 24, 2010)

Tracy I'm so sorry to hear about this. How heartbreaking for you all. I would check any livestock auctions going on too. I wish I could help somehow.


----------



## tracyqh (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks. It was disturbing to know we are not the only ones. This is the time 4h lambs and goats are being born. We don't know if maybe they are after them for resale or what. I'm going to be going to alot of fairs this year and checking out the goat shows! They get them before they are tattooed.


----------



## tracyqh (Aug 9, 2010)

We don't really have any big birds besides Canada Geese lol.


----------



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

actually, in the winter Ohio can have golden eagles. One of those is definately big enough to carry off a small baby. An owl can as well. How much did this baby weigh? 10 pounds would have been easily carried away by a large bird of prey.


----------



## tracyqh (Aug 9, 2010)

*Re: HELP! POSSIBLE STOLEN 6 DAY OLD DOELING - UPDATE!!!!!!*

BRIE WAS RETURNED!!!!!!! I came home from work and she was in the isleway of the barn! I was shocked. It didnt seem like she had missed any meals so whomever took her fed her.

I think whoever had her got spooked. Earless Lamanchas with waddles are not common here in Boer Country. Plus she was on about 50+ ppls facebook page with pictures and descriptions, the newpaper and the sheriff had a report out on her. They figured they probley couldn't turn her out or sell her after everyone knew about her. All the feed stores, vets, and auction houses knew about her and had pics.

When I opened the door I didn't DREAM i would find Brie standing there. Pudding was so happy. Just kept licking her and wanting her to nurse. It was wonderful. :stars: Thank you for all of your prayers and concerns. Today is a good day! :leap:


----------



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

Hooray!!!!!!!!!!!! What a fantastic ending to a very scary ordeal!!! :leap:


----------



## comingsummers (May 6, 2010)

Yippee! What a wonderful ending to your ordeal!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Holy crap that is so awesome I am so happy for you. You are truly lucky because I don't think happy endings like this happen all that often. I am glad she is well.


----------



## Chi Chi (Mar 7, 2010)

WOW!! How Wonderful!!!!


----------



## VickiH (Sep 24, 2010)

:stars: Praise God for that! I am soooo very happy and relieved for you!!!!


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 15, 2011)

I did not think there was any way this could have a happy ending. :stars: Miracles do happen! I am so happy for you. :leap: 

I recommend a guard dog and a lock on the barn.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

That is SO wonderful to hear! I honestly didn't think she would show up...what a blessing! 

Might want to invest in a camera overlooking your pen OR just get signs that say Camera protected property or something to scare people off. I bet those people won't come back anytime soon. Good work!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow amazing!!! I'm so so happy for you! What a blessing. 

I'm so stoked for you


----------



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

Congrats! I'd check for any evidence they may have left and give it to the sheriff


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

OH HAPPYY DAYS!! SO glad for you!


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

Awesome! I am so happy for you. I had been praying that she would turn up alright!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

OMG!!! I AM SOOO HAPPY FOR YOU!!!!!!! Seriously in tears happy!!!! I am so happy Brie is home, and in good health. Prayers answered!!!!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I am with some of the others, I did not figure this would have a good outcomebut GOD IS GREAT. :leap: :clap:


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

:leap: :clap: That is so awesome! Answered prayers! ray:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

A big congrats....that is wonderful............... :hi5: :leap:


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Wow, such super news about Brie!  I have been thinking/praying for your girls, both Brie & momma. So delighted to check this and have this outcome. :clap:


----------



## iddybit acres (Feb 18, 2011)

So happy your baby was returned safely!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

What wonderful news! :hug: 
I seriously thought that she wouldn't be found....Thank God you have a very unique baby and that you had such awesome support in your community to be on the look out for her :hug:


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

:dance: :stars: That is excellent news! So glad mama and baby are back together again. People stealing livestock...I didn't know the economy had gotten that bad yet. Very sad, but glad there was a happy ending there!


----------



## Mon Reve Farm (Jun 25, 2010)

What a blessing!! As the others have said I didn't think it would turn out well. Prayers were answered!!


----------



## tracyqh (Aug 9, 2010)

Thank you all for your support. I didn't think she would be back myself. I live in a great community and a have a terriffic group for friends and family that never stopped looking. They headed to the livestock auctions armed with pictures and gave them to all of the auctioneers, handlers, checkout ppl, etc. They also stormed the feed stores and vet offices within a 50 mile radius. The local paper picked the story up on their facebook page and the "world" knew. We think the ppl just got spooked and realized they were stuck with her. Couldn't have even let her out without someone being suspicious. I'm just glad she is home safe with her momma and us.


----------



## bleatinghearts (Feb 26, 2010)

I am so happy for baby, momma and you and your family. Think of all the animals that end up in shelters and their people didn't even try to find them. Your awesome!


----------



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

AWESOME!


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

Wow. That is the weirdest thing I ever heard....Why would someone do that? Also, did they feed her while they had her? I'm glad this story had a happy ending though.


----------



## tracyqh (Aug 9, 2010)

I know. Yep. She appeared in the barn, happy as a clam 2 days later, belly full and well cared for. It was the weridest thing ever.


----------

